# Most Unique XMAS present



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

So whats the Most unique Xmas present you ever recieved?
Im going to start this with a Gift that I recieved yesterday from a forum member that ive become somewhat attached to as of late.
There we were yesterday minding our own business when a ring of the bell I did hear, upon answering the bell I find a PIZZAHUT delievery boy standing there...... seems that Scareshack ordered us Dinner all the way from Rochestor NY......... KUDOS to the most unique present I have ever recieved!!!!! GREAT JOB JOHNNY!!!!!!
MMMMMMMMMMM Pizzas and fixings


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> So whats the Most unique Xmas present you ever recieved?
> Im going to start this with a Gift that I recieved yesterday from a forum member that ive become somewhat attached to as of late.
> There we were yesterday minding our own business when a ring of the bell I did hear, upon answering the bell I find a PIZZAHUT delievery boy standing there...... seems that Scareshack ordered us Dinner all the way from Rochestor NY......... KUDOS to the most unique present I have ever recieved!!!!! GREAT JOB JOHNNY!!!!!!
> MMMMMMMMMMM Pizzas and fixings


 That was food for Fuel! Just wanna see the new stuff for 08 you got coming out.
Dont eat...you sleep. you sleep, no new props.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

haha, too cool!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

No Rest for the Wicked Johnny, on that Note, finished up 5 new Masks, have 3 pulls of a new prop, prototyped out a new cash and carry product, and pulled out the first pull of a new interactive version of a zombieskinz..... been a BUSY 2 days since I recieved my GiftPizza!


----------

